# Judith Rakers & Linda Zervakis - Wer weiß denn sowas? Dezember 2020 Promo (1x)



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2020)

​


----------



## Voyeurfriend (28 Nov. 2020)

Zwei tolle, hübsche und kluge Frauen!


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2020)

Judith wirkt dick in der Hose


----------



## pagol (28 Nov. 2020)

tolles Bild Danke


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2020)

Danke für die beiden Hübschen.


----------



## gismospot1909 (28 Nov. 2020)

Eine tolle Sendung. Freu mich auf sie


----------



## mar1971z (2 Dez. 2020)

zwei tolle Ms Tagesschauen


----------



## PeterPan76 (5 Mai 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> Judith wirkt dick in der Hose



komm du willst sie doch dick haben


----------

